# New Bee From Indy



## BuzzinBerries (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Guys! 
I found this site today and it looked like I could learn a lot here so I joined up. I live about 15 miles south of Indianapolis. I have 4 nucs ordered and a wonderful hubby who has been busy in the woodshop building hives. This will be my first year. I got bit by the "bee bug" last year after watching the hives a friend of ours brought out to our produce farm. WooWee! Were we ever swimming in cucumbers last year and the pear trees were loaded! We also have a nice sized strawberry patch and will be planting raspberries this year. The bees should like that huh? I am looking forward to my first year as a beekeeper instead of just a beewatcher.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Sounds like your bizzy little acres will be buzzin with happy beez. If you can get it to grow the bees love asparagus pollen and provides income at the time of year nothing else is ready. I've got 1500 lin ft organic hybrid that the bees collect pollen from and lots of it in august.

Good Luck and happy harvesting


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Buzzin............... It is amazing how produce
does with bees around...

Glad to have you aboard. Explore......... Lot's of info to
take in and don't hesitate to ask any question at all.

The Coffee Klatch even has answers for non-bee
questions.


----------



## BuzzinBerries (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, Beeslave. We have talked about planting asparagus as an early crop in the past. I didn't know the bees liked it so much. One more reason I can use to convince hubby to plant it next year. Thanks again.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome...glad you have seen first hand the benefit of the pollination carried out by honey bees! Now, you have taken steps to be actively involved in helping our planet be a better place. Commendations! Thanks for your interest in beekeeping and welcome aboard. There are lots of great folks here on this site.


----------

